
How to Use Google Sheets as a Database or CMS - tcodina
https://medium.com/@tcodinat/how-to-use-google-sheets-as-a-cms-or-a-database-f9d8e736fdce
======
tcodina
Decided to make a short guide in Medium explaining how to set up Google Sheets
using the Google API to be the database or content management system of your
website, with PHP. Hope you find it useful!

